# Surgery is over.



## katesnap (Sep 28, 2010)

My surgery was at 7:30 am this morning to remove my right lobe due to a 4cm nodule. Surgery was 2 hours long. Nodule ended up being closer to 5cm. Path report will be back in 5 days but dr said didn't look like cancer.

Wil write details tomorrow as I'm realizing I'm super groggy. Xo


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

glad to hear it went well


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Yea! Wonderful Kate - its behind you! God bless and get some rest!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## rem22 (Jul 3, 2012)

Yay, rest up & get better now!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Glad to hear it went well! I'm heading in for my surgery in a few hours.

Praying for your quick recovery!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the update, katesnap! Take it easy and pamper yourself so you recover well.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

katesnap said:


> My surgery was at 7:30 am this morning to remove my right lobe due to a 4cm nodule. Surgery was 2 hours long. Nodule ended up being closer to 5cm. Path report will be back in 5 days but dr said didn't look like cancer.
> 
> Wil write details tomorrow as I'm realizing I'm super groggy. Xo


Bless your heart!!! Soooooooooooooooooooooo good to hear from you! Now you just rest and do what the docs and the nurses advise.


----------



## kadalikay (Aug 16, 2012)

Don't try to be super woman....take this time to rest and get better...I will pray for your recovery as well.


----------



## katesnap (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. Really tired. Minimal pain, just tired.


----------



## katesnap (Sep 28, 2010)

Here's a pic of me day 2.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

That's not a big incision at all--you probably won't even see a scar in a few months! Are you icing your neck?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow - that's tiny! Good pick for a surgeon!


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Good luck. Hope all goes well.


----------



## katesnap (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm icing a ton. Inbetween wrangling my 5 and 1 year old.

I feel like crap. They gave me shitty 
pain meds.

Incision is 5cm.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Can you get help with the kids? I think the best thing to do is get some rest...


----------



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

Please take it easy Kate! Call a neighbor or friend to help with the kids. You need to recover! How is your baby?


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Hee hee...we're all "matchy-matchy"...I've got a neck that looks JUST like that!  Here's to healing up after surgery! (My body clock is all screwed up from sleeping so much and getting up every few hours while in the hospital...otherwise I would have slept in!)

Keep on healing!!!


----------

